# Physically separated bike paths, vicinity of Outer Banks



## berchman (Mar 14, 2015)

My wife has just started riding a recumbent trike (Catrike Pocket) and refuses to ride on anything but a multi-use trail with no cars. We are spending a week in late August at Nags Head and if there exists such a trail at least 8 miles long, I'd be willing to drive up to 30 minutes to reach the trail. Are there any such trails, and if there are such trails, would we be eaten alive by biting insects?


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

You might want to cross post this in Mid-Atlantic. You are asking a question about the northern end of the south where people from the north vacation.

I lived on an outer bank island and cycled from Emerald Isle to Atlantic Beach on the one and only main road. Wide bike lane. Little traffic. Very safe.


----------

